# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [AEG] Εντοιχιζόμενος φούρνος ΑEG το μαρτύριο συνεχίζεται...

## Crane

Πρίν ένα χρόνο και δύο μήνες είχαμε πάρει ενα φούρνο της aeg.Είναι αλήθεια πως δεν το πολυ λειτουργούσαμε για να δούμε τυχόν προβλήματα κλπ.Δεν μου πήγαινε το μυαλό ότι θα είχαμε θέματα.

Το μοντέλο είναι το ΑΕG BE3013021M .

Το πρόβλημα που παρουσίασε ήταν κατα την διάρκεια του ψησίματος μαζεύει το καπνο μέσα και μετά απο λίγο το αφήνει στην κουζίνα με συνέπεια να ντουμανιάζει ο τόπος.

Ήρθε ο τεχνικός και με τα πολλά μου είπε δεν έχει κανενα πρόβλημα και για να μην σε χρεώσω άσκοπη μετάβαση θα γράψω ότι αλλάξαμε ένα ανεμιστήρα.

Μου πρότεινε να κόψω από πίσω τον ξύλινο πάτο που καθόταν ο φούρνος ώστε να κάνει κύκλο ο εξαερισμός. Όπως και το έκανα και άφησα και απο μπροστά και κενό κάτω απο τον φούρνο.Πράγμα λίγο κουφό αλλά ότι μου είπε το έκανα μιας και ήταν στην εγγύηση.

Το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε ξανα ντουμάνιασε ο τόπος στο σπίτι. Είχαμε καιρό να κάνουμε χρήση του φούρνου και απο την μέρα αγορά του δεν τον χρησιμοποιούμε και πολύ.

Σε επικοινωνία σήμερα μου είπαν πάλι για άσκοπη μετάβαση και χρέωση ενώ ο φούρνος είναι στην εγγύηση κανονικά.

Αφού μιλήσαμε λίγο έντονα δέχτηκαν να έρθουν πάλι αύριο να τον δουν.

Εγώ αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος .Τι μπορώ να κάνω ? Πως μπορώ να ενεργήσω εαν δεν βγει άκρη ?

Έψαξα και βρήκα και άλλους με ίδια θέματα.Μπορώ να πάω στο μαγαζί που τον αγόρασα και να ζητήσω αντικατάσταση ? Η απλά θα παλεύω με το σέρβις μια ζωή ?

Υ.Γ 1: Έχω καταγράψει σε βίντεο και φωτογραφίες το πρόβλημα τους το ανέφερα και λίγο ως πολύ μου είπαν δεν μας απασχολεί αυτό.Εαν δεν το διαπιστώσουμε και εμείς θα χρεωθείτε....

Υ.Γ 2: Ο τεχνικός που μίλησα σήμερα μου είπε ότι οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρουμε να ψήσουμε φαγητό δεν ξέρουμε να τον καθαρίσουμε και ότι διαβασα στο ίντερνετ απο απόψεις πελατών που αγόρασαν το συγκεκριμένο φούρνο είναι αγράμματοι !!

Κάθε συμβουλή θα ήταν χρήσιμη.

----------


## Panoss

Θα σου συνιστούσα να επικοινωνήσεις με τη Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή, πάρε τηλέφωνο στο 1520.
Μην το υποτιμάς, πολύ πιθανό να βγάλεις άκρη.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Το  κουτί  που  μπήκε  φτιάχτηκε  συμφώνως  των  απαιτήσεων  και  προδιαγραφών  του  συνοδευτικού  φυλλαδίου;

aeg-be3013021m.jpg

http://www.obchodni-dum.cz/file.phtm...21M_schema.jpg

----------

vasilimertzani (16-11-16)

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου ΕΜΠΛΕΞΕΣ. αυτοι ακολουθουν το γραμμα του νομου, αλλα εσενα δεν σε ενδιαφερει αφου εχει απο οτι φαινεται πραγματικο ελαττωμα. δεν εχω να προτεινω κατι αλλα συμμεριζομαι την αγωνια σου για κατι που αγορασες και επρεπε να δουλευει κανονικα.

----------


## Googlis

> φιλε μου ΕΜΠΛΕΞΕΣ. αυτοι ακολουθουν το γραμμα του νομου, αλλα εσενα δεν σε ενδιαφερει αφου εχει απο οτι φαινεται πραγματικο ελαττωμα. δεν εχω να προτεινω κατι αλλα συμμεριζομαι την αγωνια σου για κατι που αγορασες και επρεπε να δουλευει κανονικα.


Πως το ξέρεις άρχοντα πως έμπλεξε ο Σταύρος; Γιατί θα μπορούσα να πω το ανάποδο, δηλαδή ο Σταύρος μαζί με το κατάστημα που αγόρασε τον φούρνο να ταλαιπωρούν τζάμπα τους τεχνικούς και την AEG;

Σαφώς δημοκρατία συνίσταται στο να λέει ο καθένας ο,τι θέλει, ωστόσο αν θα τον πάρουμε στα σοβαρά είναι δική μας υπόθεση.

Πως βγάζει ο φούρνος καπνό; Είναι δυνατόν; Τι έχει καπνογόνα;

Πολύ απλά ο φούρνος μόνος του δεν μπορεί να παράγει καπνό!
Πολύ απλά  ο πρώτος τεχνικός ήταν πονηρίδης μεγάλο και ο Σταύρος συνηπεύθυνος για δήλωση ψευδούς βλάβης.

Αν Σταύρο πήγαινες σε νοσοκομείο και είχες πρόβλημα στο πόδι σου, θα υπέγραφες κάποιο χαρτί για πρόβλημα στην καρδιά σου και θα έπαιρνες φάρμακα για την καρδιά;
Γιατί αυτό έκανες...
Ο τεχνικός την πρώτη φορά μάλλον σου χρέωσε στην εταιρεία έναν ανεμιστήρα, τον οποίον υποθέτω πως δεν τον άλλαξε (θα τον καβάτζωσε για να τον πουλήσει σε άλλον πελάτη), και εσύ υπέγραψες και συμφώνησες συν-ενοχικά.
Με άλλα λόγια για να αποφύγεις μία χρέωση 20 ή 30 ευρώ προτίμησες παρεούλα με τον τεχνικό να κοροϊδέψετε την εταιρεία!
Και τώρα τι φαίνεται στο ιστορικό της συσκευής; Φαίνεται ότι χάλασε ένας ανεμιστήρας! Εύγε!

Ο φούρνος λοιπόν 99% δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα!

Πολύ απλά διάλεξες ή δεν ρώτησες ή σου πούλησαν χωρίς να σου εξηγήσουν, έναν φούρνο ο οποίος δεν έχει εξαερισμό θαλάμου!
Λογικό είναι πως όταν δεν υπάρχει εξαερισμός θαλάμου να παρουσιάζει καπνούς!
Μαζεύει μέσα τους υδρατμούς και τους καπνούς από τα ψητά και όταν ανοίγεις την πόρτα βγαίνει ένα σύννεφο!

Που το παράλογο;

Πολύ απλά θα έπρεπε να αγοράσεις έναν φούρνο με εξαερισμό θαλάμου ή με καταλύτη ώστε να "καίει" τους καπνούς - οσμές!

Φυσικά ο φούρνος λειτουργεί τέλεια σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές του!

Για να λυθεί αυτό πολύ απλά χρειάζεσαι έναν διαφορετικό φούρνο με διαφορετική τεχνολογία - δυνατότητες!
( Γι αυτό είναι και τόσο φτηνός σε σχέση με άλλους που έχουν 600+ ευρώ)

Και μία πρόταση:

*Μην σκέφτεστε πονηρά!*
Δηλαδή ο,τι πληρώσεις παίρνεις, όσο πιο φτηνό είναι κάτι τόσο πιο παλιάς τεχνολογίας και με λιγότερες δυνατότητες και εξαρτήματα είναι!
Το ότι βρήκαμε μία Mercedes προσφορά με μόνο 9,999€ δεν σημαίνει πως είναι τόσο καλή όσο μία με 30.000€!

Ειδικά οι οικιακές συσκευές πρέπει να καταλάβουμε πως δεν είναι όπως τα κινητά ή τα υπόλοιπα gadgets!

Έχουν πολλά κινητά και μηχανικά μέρη, η ποιότητα των μετάλλων τους είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντική καθώς και η γενικότερη ποιότητα των υλικών τους για να μπορέσουν να αντέξουν αρκετά ή και πολλά χρόνια.

Οι extra λειτουργίες και οι δυνατότητές τους είναι πολύ σημαντικές και χρήσιμες αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι τις χρησιμοποιούμε συχνά και τις θέλουμε για πολλά χρόνια.

Προσωπικά ποτέ δεν θα αγόραζα φτηνές συσκευές παρότι λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν και οι αμοιβές μας είναι χαμηλές.... αξίζει να αγοράζουμε για το σπίτι κάτι τουλάχιστον στην μέση πχ άνω των 600€-800€ μιας που τα κορυφαία μοντέλα - μάρκες φτάνουν και τα 2000€.

*Σήμερα επειδή όλοι ζητάμε κάθε μέρα και χαμηλότερες τιμές, τίποτα δεν είναι δεδομένο.
Ακόμη και τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά ή πολύ χρήσιμες τεχνολογίες - λειτουργίες μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν για να πέσει η τιμή!
*

----------


## qsd330

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unebJdh7WYY

δεσ αυτο το βιντεακι να παρεις μια ιδεα.... το δικιο σου 8α το βρεισ αργα 'η γρηγορα...

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Πως το ξέρεις άρχοντα πως έμπλεξε ο Σταύρος; Γιατί θα μπορούσα να πω το ανάποδο, δηλαδή ο Σταύρος μαζί με το κατάστημα που αγόρασε τον φούρνο να ταλαιπωρούν τζάμπα τους τεχνικούς και την AEG;
> 
> Σαφώς δημοκρατία συνίσταται στο να λέει ο καθένας ο,τι θέλει, ωστόσο αν θα τον πάρουμε στα σοβαρά είναι δική μας υπόθεση.
> 
> Πως βγάζει ο φούρνος καπνό; Είναι δυνατόν; Τι έχει καπνογόνα;
> 
> Πολύ απλά ο φούρνος μόνος του δεν μπορεί να παράγει καπνό!
> Πολύ απλά  ο πρώτος τεχνικός ήταν πονηρίδης μεγάλο και ο Σταύρος συνηπεύθυνος για δήλωση ψευδούς βλάβης.
> 
> ...


Επειδη κατι ειναι φτηνο δηλαδη πρεπει να ειναι και σκαρτο θεωρεις;

Για να πεσει η τιμη δεν θα διαφωνησω για ελλειψη τεχνολογιων,αλλα βασικες λειτουργιες;δηλ σαν τι;να μην εχει πορτα ο φουρνος;
Εσυ πως ξερεις οτι ο φούρνος λειτουργει τελεια;ειδες καποιες οδηγιες εγκαταστασης;για ανεβασε τες να τις δουμε και εμεις.οποτε οφειλετε σε λαθος εγκαταστασης;σε αυτο δεν οφειλε ο αντιπροσωπος που ηρθε να το γνωριζει;

----------


## Crane

Εαν το κουτί υποδοχής του φούρνου ήταν έτσι όπως πολύ σωστά το γράφεις σίγουρα θα μου την έλεγαν οτι ειναι χωρίς πολλά περιθώρια.Γιατί μου είπε ο τεχνικός να έχει περιθώρια γύρο γύρο να κόψω πίσω και κάτω την βάση της κουζίνας ώστε ο φούρνος να ανακυκλώνει τον αέρα.

Εγώ τον λειτουργώ σύμφωνα με τις θερμοκρασίες ψησίματος που γράφει το βιβλιαράκι του.

Πέρα από την αγένεια που μου είπε οτι δεν ξέρουμε να μαγειρεύουμε στον φούρνο και ότι όσοι γράφουν στο ίντερνετ ειναι αγράμματοι.

Τέλος πάντων περιμένω σήμερα να έρθουν ξανα άλλοι τεχνικοί να δουν το φούρνο. Ο προηγούμενος χρέωσε κάποια ανταλλακτικό που ποτέ δεν άλλαξε με την αιτία να μην με χρεώση άσκοπη μετάβαση.

----------


## Crane

Εμένα μου είπε την πρώτη φορά πως ο φούρνος δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.Τυπικά θα γράψει οτι άλλαξε κάποιο ανταλακτικό και καθησύχασε οτι όλα ειναι οκ εφόσον κάνω κοψίματα στον πάγκο της κουζίνας. Εφόσον ο ίδιος με διαβεβαιώνει οτι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα τι άλλο να έκανα εγώ ?

Εγώ τα έκανα δεν παρουσιάσε κανενα πρόβλημα οπότε πίστεψα τα λεγόμενα του τεχνικού.

Ο φούρνος κόστισε οταν τον πήρα 540 ευρώ. Δεν είναι ούτε πολλά ούτε λίγα και η μάρκα δεν είναι πιστεύω τυχαία γενικά.

Ο φούρνος έχει εξαερισμό το θέμα είναι όμως για κάποιο λόγο ότι δεν βγάζει σωστά τα ντουμάνια του ψησιματος με συνέπεια στο πολύ ντουμάνι να γεμίζει το σπίτι καπνό απο το ψήσιμο όχι απο καπνογόννα κλπ όπως γράφτηκε.

Ο φούρνος δεν γεμίζει υδρατμούς δεν στάζει κλπ. Την καπνούρα απλά δεν την διοχετεύει όπως θα έπρεπε ώστε το σπίτι να μην γίνεται με ομίχλη.

Εκτός και αν αυτό το θεωρείται φυσιολογικό.

Εγώ κατα την αγορά γιατί ευθύνομαι εφόσον ο υπάλληλος μου την συστίνει ως καλύτερη απο πολλές άλλες ? Θα έπρεπε να είμαι και κουζινάς και ηλεκτρολόγος και κτηνίατρος και μηχανικός και γεωπόνος και φούρναρης και όλα τα επαγγέλματα ωστε να μην με δουλεύουν ? Είναι λογικό ?

Μια λεπτομέρεια είναι πως όταν ξανα έκανε το ίδιο πράγμα πήρα τον πρώτο τεχνικό που είχε έρθει και εκείνος μου είπε να μιλήσω με τον Eletrolux και να τους πω για αντικατάσταση συσκευής. Πράγμα που έκανα αλλά δεν το δέχονται και ας τους είπα πως μου το ανέφερε ο τεχνικός του σέρβις.

Τον συγκεκριμένο τεχνικό τον έδιωξαν απο ότι έμαθα χθες το πρωί... Ο σηριαλ να ήταν !!

----------


## nyannaco

Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί μιλάμε για καπνούς και ντουμάνια και έλλειψη εξαερισμού για να φεύγουν τα ντουμάνια... Κανένας φούρνος που ξέρω δεν  έχει τσιμινιέρα, γιατί πολύ απλά δεν χρειάζεται, γιατί ένας κανονικός φούρνος που χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά (δεν στάζουν ζουμιά από τα ταψιά, δεν πετάει συντριβάνια λίπους το φαγητό, και καθαρίζεται τακτικά) ΔΕΝ βγάζει καπνό. Αυτό ίσχυε ανέκαθεν, ακόμη και στο φούρνο της γιαγιάς μου που προφανέστατα δεν είχε καμία μοντέρνα προηγμένη λειτουργία. Αρα για να καπνίζει ο φούρνος, ή δεν χρησιμοποιείται σωστά, ή έχει σχεδιαστικό/κατασκευαστικό ελάττωμα.

----------

klik (16-11-16)

----------


## Panoss

Πολύ σωστός ο Νίκος (nyannaco)! Αυτά ήθελα να γράψω, με πρόλαβες.




> Ο φούρνος λοιπόν 99% δεν έχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα!
> 
> Πολύ απλά διάλεξες ή δεν ρώτησες ή σου πούλησαν χωρίς να σου εξηγήσουν, έναν φούρνο ο οποίος δεν έχει εξαερισμό θαλάμου!
> Λογικό είναι πως όταν δεν υπάρχει εξαερισμός θαλάμου να παρουσιάζει καπνούς!
> Μαζεύει μέσα τους υδρατμούς και τους καπνούς από τα ψητά και όταν ανοίγεις την πόρτα βγαίνει ένα σύννεφο!
> 
> *Που το παράλογο*;
> 
> Πολύ απλά θα έπρεπε να αγοράσεις έναν φούρνο με εξαερισμό θαλάμου ή με καταλύτη ώστε να "καίει" τους καπνούς - οσμές!
> ...


Εγώ δεν έχω δει ποτέ και πουθενά φούρνο να βγάζει καπνούς.
Ή πηγαίνω μόνο σε σπίτια με ακριβό φούρνο, ή δεν υπάρχουν φούρνοι για τους οποίους να μην είναι παράλογο το να καπνίζουν.

----------


## Googlis

> Επειδη κατι ειναι φτηνο δηλαδη πρεπει να ειναι και σκαρτο θεωρεις;
> 
> Για να πεσει η τιμη δεν θα διαφωνησω για ελλειψη τεχνολογιων,αλλα βασικες λειτουργιες;δηλ σαν τι;να μην εχει πορτα ο φουρνος;
> Εσυ πως ξερεις οτι ο φούρνος λειτουργει τελεια;ειδες καποιες οδηγιες εγκαταστασης;για ανεβασε τες να τις δουμε και εμεις.οποτε οφειλετε σε λαθος εγκαταστασης;σε αυτο δεν οφειλε ο αντιπροσωπος που ηρθε να το γνωριζει;


Βρε Βασίλη, να ήσουν παντελώς άσχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικά-ηλεκτρολογικά να έλεγα οκ!
Κάνε μια έρευνα αγοράς να δεις τι παίζει και αν βγάλεις διαφορετικά συμπεράσματα πολύ ευχαρίστως να τα συζητήσουμε.
Άσε τις χαζομάρες με το να λείπει η πόρτα, πχ σε αρκετά φτηνά μοντέλα όμως δεν έχουν αντίσταση αεροθέρμου και χρησιμοποιούν τις πάνω-κάτω και τον ανεμιστήρα για το αερόθερμο.
Προφανώς για να γράφω κάτι έχω να πώ, και μάλλον όχι ό,τι μου κατέβηκε στην γκλάβα μου.
Όχι δεν οφείλεται σε κακή εγκατάσταση, οκ το κόψιμο στο πίσω μέρος βοηθά αλλά δεν είναι η λύση.
Πολύ απλά ο φούρνος (καμπίνα-θάλαμος) δεν έχει εξαερισμό ή καταλύτη, συνεπώς μαζεύει κάπνα - υδρατμούς από τα ψητά και όταν ανοίγεις την πόρτα βγαίνει ένα "σύννεφο". 
Αυτό δεν διορθώνεται, έτσι είναι η λειτουργία του.

----------


## MacGyver

Αν και δεν είμαι σχετικός με το αντικείμενο, αλλά σαν χρήστης, συντηρητής του δικού μου και παρατηρητής θα κάνω μερικές απλές ερωτήσεις.
Φαντάζομαι ο φούρνος είναι κλειστός, χωρίς την εξαγωγή που είχαν επάνω στην κεραμική εστία, όπως έχει και ο δικός μου AEG.
Διάβασα για φίλτρα καταλύτη  που δεν γνωρίζω αλλά φαντάζομαι τι κάνουν και προφανώς δεν έχεις.

Άρα έχεις έναν κλειστό θάλαμο και για να το πουλάει μία τέτοια εταιρία φαντάζομαι κυκλοφορεί ευρέως και από άλλες και φυσικά δουλεύει ίσως με κάποιους περιορισμούς σε σχέση με τον φυσικό εξαερισμό, όπου και καπνογόνο να ανάψεις ο εξαερισμός θα το βγάλει έξω.

Για να μην αναφέρω την φράση δεν ξέρετε να μαγειρεύετε και προσβληθείτε, όπως και έγινε, θα το πω διαφορετικά: γνωρίζετε σίγουρα να τον χρησιμοποιείτε σωστά;
Το ότι μαγειρεύατε στον άλλον και ο απορροφητήρας τα πετούσε έξω δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπήρχε και τότε καπνός!

Για να μην γράφω μακρινάρι, θα ξεκινήσω ανάποδα, με τον συνήγορο του καταναλωτή αγκαζέ:
έστω ότι σου πούλησαν χαλασμένο πράγμα, η χάλασε αργότερα, όπως εικάζεται.
Από τεχνικής άποψης να ρωτήσω όλους τους συμπολεμιστές του φόρουμ: πώς μεταφράζεται τεχνικά αυτό, τι εξάρτημα χάλασε και βγαίνει αυτό το ντουμάνι;

----------

klik (16-11-16)

----------


## tipos

Δεν καταλαβαινω πιο ειναι το προβλημα,το φαγητο βραζει και βγαζει ατμο και οχι καπνο σωστα?Αυτος ο ατμος απο καπου θα βγει,δεν μπορει να παραμεινει μεσα στο φουρνο,ειτε σιγα σιγα ειτε αποτομα το σηγουρο ειναι οτι θα βγει,Υπαρχουν φαγητα που κατα το μαγειρεμα βγαζουν πολυ ατμο και αλλα οχι,π.χ. τα φασολια φουρνου ντουμανιαζουν,η πιτσα ομως οχι.Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια δεν εχω δει καμια κουζινα που αναλογα το φαγητο να μην βγαζει και τον αναλογο ατμο.Εχω δει περιπτωσεις που ο καπνος και οχι ατμος ειναι γιατι κατι χυθηκε στο πατωμα του φουρνου π.χ. λαδι.Ο φιλός γραφει οτι εχει και σχετικο βιντεο,αν μπορει ασ το ανεβασει μηπως και ειναι κατι αλλο.

----------


## Panoss

Μα ο φίλος μας εδώ αναφέρεται σε καπνό,όχι σε ατμό.

----------


## tipos

Καπνος σημαινει οτι κατι καιγεται,εκει το προβλημα παει αλλου.

----------


## nyannaco

Παίζει πάντα βέβαια και το σενάριο ο/η μάγειρας/σσα να βλέπει τούρκικα και να καίει το φαγητό, οπότε δικαιολογείται ο καπνός  :Tongue2:

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Βρε Βασίλη, να ήσουν παντελώς άσχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικά-ηλεκτρολογικά να έλεγα οκ!
> Κάνε μια έρευνα αγοράς να δεις τι παίζει και αν βγάλεις διαφορετικά συμπεράσματα πολύ ευχαρίστως να τα συζητήσουμε.
> Άσε τις χαζομάρες με το να λείπει η πόρτα, πχ σε αρκετά φτηνά μοντέλα όμως δεν έχουν αντίσταση αεροθέρμου και χρησιμοποιούν τις πάνω-κάτω και τον ανεμιστήρα για το αερόθερμο.
> Προφανώς για να γράφω κάτι έχω να πώ, και μάλλον όχι ό,τι μου κατέβηκε στην γκλάβα μου.
> Όχι δεν οφείλεται σε κακή εγκατάσταση, οκ το κόψιμο στο πίσω μέρος βοηθά αλλά δεν είναι η λύση.
> Πολύ απλά ο φούρνος (καμπίνα-θάλαμος) δεν έχει εξαερισμό ή καταλύτη, συνεπώς μαζεύει κάπνα - υδρατμούς από τα ψητά και όταν ανοίγεις την πόρτα βγαίνει ένα "σύννεφο". 
> Αυτό δεν διορθώνεται, έτσι είναι η λειτουργία του.


Χαζομαρες;
Σχεδον ολοι οι φουρνοι εχουν γριλιες εξαερισμου στο πισω μερος.για να δουλέψει αυτος ο εξαερισμος ομως χρειαζεται το κουτι εντοιχισμου να μην ειναι κουτι κλειστο.
Αν παλι εχει εξαερισμο που θελει σωληνα ωστε να τον αποριψει εκτος κουτιού-σπιτιου παλι θελει συγκεκριμένη κατασκευη.
Οποτε αν ειναι κατι απο αυτα τα δυο δεν εχει γινει σωστη τοποθετηση.
Αν ξερεις κατι παραπανω αναφερε το λοιπον να μαθαινουμε και εμεις.εγω σε μια αναζητηση που εκανα ειδα γεματο αρνητικες και σχολια για τον συγκεκριμενο φουρνο,ειναι ολοι αυτοι αδαεις νοικοκυρες/δες;





> Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί μιλάμε για καπνούς και ντουμάνια και έλλειψη εξαερισμού για να φεύγουν τα ντουμάνια... Κανένας φούρνος που ξέρω δεν  έχει τσιμινιέρα, γιατί πολύ απλά δεν χρειάζεται, γιατί ένας κανονικός φούρνος που χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά (δεν στάζουν ζουμιά από τα ταψιά, δεν πετάει συντριβάνια λίπους το φαγητό, και καθαρίζεται τακτικά) ΔΕΝ βγάζει καπνό. Αυτό ίσχυε ανέκαθεν, ακόμη και στο φούρνο της γιαγιάς μου που προφανέστατα δεν είχε καμία μοντέρνα προηγμένη λειτουργία. Αρα για να καπνίζει ο φούρνος, ή δεν χρησιμοποιείται σωστά, ή έχει σχεδιαστικό/κατασκευαστικό ελάττωμα.


Η δεν τοποθετηθηκε σωστα...

----------


## vasilimertzani

Εριξα μια προχειρη ματια και ειδα στην εγκατασταση οτι ειναι όπως οι περισσοτεροι φουρνοι.θελει κενα απο κατω αποσταση απο πισω και 200τετρ.εκατ διατομη προς τα πανω να φευγει η ζεστη.υπαρχουν αυτα τα ανοιγματα;

Τωρα το ειδα .εχει αναρτησει σχεδιο στο ποστ 3.λειπει μονο η ενδειξη(φαινεται λιγο) οτι θελει κενο απο πίσω το πανω ντουλαπι.

----------


## Crane

> Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί μιλάμε για καπνούς και ντουμάνια και έλλειψη εξαερισμού για να φεύγουν τα ντουμάνια... Κανένας φούρνος που ξέρω δεν  έχει τσιμινιέρα, γιατί πολύ απλά δεν χρειάζεται, γιατί ένας κανονικός φούρνος που χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά (δεν στάζουν ζουμιά από τα ταψιά, δεν πετάει συντριβάνια λίπους το φαγητό, και καθαρίζεται τακτικά) ΔΕΝ βγάζει καπνό. Αυτό ίσχυε ανέκαθεν, ακόμη και στο φούρνο της γιαγιάς μου που προφανέστατα δεν είχε καμία μοντέρνα προηγμένη λειτουργία. Αρα για να καπνίζει ο φούρνος, ή δεν χρησιμοποιείται σωστά, ή έχει σχεδιαστικό/κατασκευαστικό ελάττωμα.


Αυτό ακριβώς φίλε μου λέω και εγώ. Ήρθε δεύτερη φορά τεχνικός .Τράβιξε φωτογραφίες όλο τον φούρνο τα τοιχώματα κλπ.

Σε ερώτηση δική μου εαν είναι καθαρός μου λέει εντάξει μια χαρά είναι. Αλλά βλέποντας ότι θα έχει πρόβλημα άρχισε να μου λέει κουλά πράγματα και κατα την γνώμη μου αυτονόητα του στυλ :

1. Αυτός : Μην αφήνετε φαγητό στο φούρνο με το πέρας του ψησίματος  Εγώ : Ποτέ δεν αφήνουμε το φαγητό στο φούρνο ούτος η άλλος.
2 Αυτός : Να έχετε χαμηλή την θερμοκρασία στο φούρνο όχι π.χ 200 βαθμούς... Εγώ : Ψήνω με βάση τα χαρακτηρηστικά που μου λέει το βιβλιαράκι
3 Αυτός : Μια φορά την εβδομάδα να τον καθαρίζετε με τα δικά μας καθαριστηκά(της electrolux..)που μπορείτε να πάρετε. Εγώ : ΟΚ !! 

Για να μου αποδείξει ότι ο φούρνος είναι λερωμένος άναψε μόνο την αντίσταση και προφανώς ότι είχε επάνω η αντίσταση άρχισε να το καίει. Δεν ψήνουμε ποτέ με αντίσταση και σε ερώτηση ότι οποιοδήποτε φούρνο βάλεις στην αντίσταση θα βγάλει κάπνα δεν απάντησε.

Αφού πάρετε το καθαριστικό μας θα αλοίψετε με πινέλο τα τοιχώματα όχι επάνω στην αντίσταση και θα τον ανάψετε στους 250 βαθμούς.Μετά αφού κρυώσει θα τον καθαρίσετε και θα είστε οκ.

Για να μην κουράζω τους φίλους εδώ εγώ αυτό που κατάλαβα και στο τέλος του ξέφυγε είναι πως ο φούρνος δεν έχει καλό σύστημα φιλτραρίσματος και εξαγωγής της τσικνας που βγαίνει στο περιβάλλον. Αυτό το παραδέχτηκε οταν πήρε ο προιστάμενος του και τον ρώτησε τι έγινε και αν του έδειξα το βίντεο. Του είπε ναι μου έδειξε το βίντεο εντάξει προιστάμενε ο φούρνος έχει 4 τρύπες αυτό μπορεί να κάνει....

Βαρέθηκα και δεν βγάζει άλλο νόημα. Θα τον έχω καθαρό θα προσπαθώ να μειώνω το ψήσιμο και ας το βάζω κανα δύωρο ποιο πριν. Μέχρι να τα παίξει εντελώς....

Ποτέ ξανα άλλη μάρκα εκτός απο MIELE ή PITSOS κατα την γνώμη μου.Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Crane

Οι διαστάσεις είναι μεγαλύτερες και το διαπίστωσαν και οι τεχνικοί . Μου ειπαν δεν χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο. Επίσης μου είπαν έχει συμπιεστή ο οποίος δουλεύει οταν χρειάζεται και όχι συνέχεια. Έχει εξαερισμό επάνω και τον πετάει μπροστά.

Είμαστε δύο άτομα στο σπίτι οπότε δεν ψήνουμε βρε παιδιά και τίποτα γουρνοπούλες !! Δύο μπριζόλες ένα κοτόπουλο π.χ

Οταν ψήνουμε ένα φαγητό δεν βγάζει τσίκνα ? Ε αυτό το πράγμα το κρατάει μέσα ο φούρνος μέχρι να μην βλέπεις τη ψήνεις και μετά ντουμανιάζει το σπίτι. Δεν καίγεται κάτι κλπ.

Δεν μπορεί να διαχειριστή σωστά ο εξαερισμός τις αναθυμιάσεις ? τι να πω...

----------


## Crane

2.jpg1.jpg

Εδώ είναι στην αρχή της θολούρας και επειδεί έχω νεογέννητο ημερών παιδί στο σπίτι κοίταξα να ανοίξω τα παράθυρα να φύγει το ντουμάνι.Μέσα σε δύο λεπτά το σαλόνι εμφανός είχε ντουμανιάσει και δεν με ένοιαζε τοσο η κουζίνα οσο το παιδί μου να μην ρουφάει την τσίκνα.

----------


## perlitis

Τελικά τι έγινε με τα ντουμάνια;
Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με Πίτσος εκτός εγγύησης.

----------


## ploukas

> 2.jpg1.jpg
> 
> Εδώ είναι στην αρχή της θολούρας και επειδεί έχω νεογέννητο ημερών παιδί στο σπίτι κοίταξα να ανοίξω τα παράθυρα να φύγει το ντουμάνι.Μέσα σε δύο λεπτά το σαλόνι εμφανός είχε ντουμανιάσει και δεν με ένοιαζε τοσο η κουζίνα οσο το παιδί μου να μην ρουφάει την τσίκνα.


Σταυρο ειδα οτι το εχεις στο αεροθερμο, θα σε συμβουλευα να βαλεις να ψησεις στον αερα το πολυ 180 βαθμους οχι παραπανω. στο πανω κατω κανονικα 200-220

----------

